# Say something about the Aikidoka below You!



## ejaazi (Jun 27, 2007)

Let's do something different & have a little fun!

You have to write anything about the next poster (obviously you don't know who it'll be so you can write anything..) and then the next poster will say true or false.. and then they'll write something else for the next poster.. get it? You can go as many times as you like.

I'll start.. 

The next person is about to take their Shodan test.


----------



## Budo_NJ (Jun 28, 2007)

ejaazi said:


> Let's do something different & have a little fun!
> 
> You have to write anything about the next poster (obviously you don't know who it'll be so you can write anything..) and then the next poster will say true or false.. and then they'll write something else for the next poster.. get it? You can go as many times as you like.
> 
> ...



I wish! (false)

The next person is already a Shodan.

BTW, I bet I can say something about YOU. You train in a dojo in eastern Pennsylvania. Am I right?


----------



## charyuop (Jun 28, 2007)

Budo_NJ said:


> I wish! (false)
> 
> The next person is already a Shodan.


Hahahahaha you couldn't be more wrong. Maybe in few years I will be one.


The next person is 6'3" tall and when in class they practice Shihonage he always end up paired up with a 5'5" guy.


----------



## Yari (Jun 29, 2007)

True... nearly I'm 6,2 (I think 192 cm). And yeah most my ukes are "small".

The next person loves to doe suwari waza

/Yari


----------



## morph4me (Jun 29, 2007)

No, we don't do alot of suwari waza, and my knees are very grateful.

The next person is one of Sensei's favorite uke's.


----------



## ejaazi (Jul 3, 2007)

False

The next person has tripped on their hakama.


----------



## Yari (Jul 3, 2007)

Yep ;-)

Did it a couple of times.

The next person has used a sword and cut him/herself or cut his/her gi.

/Yari


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 3, 2007)

Yari said:


> The next person has used a sword and cut him/herself or cut his/her gi.
> 
> /Yari


 
Nope, although I've bonked myself on the head with my own bokken more times than I care to admit. :erg:

The next person has accidentally turned his/her gi pink by washing it with something red.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Hawke (Jul 5, 2007)

False.  My gi is still white.

I came home once and my dad wanted to be helpful and did my laundry and turned everything PINK...including my DIE HARD t-shirt...looks very manly...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person's leg fell asleep while in seiza....hehe (happens to me from time to time)


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yep, and the older I get the more seiza hurts the knees.

The next person put a hole in the wall with their foot doing ukemi.


----------



## Yari (Jul 6, 2007)

Wrong....

Put me heel in the head of a person doing ukemi...... wasn't nice....... poor foot ;-)

The next person has fallen in his/her hakama

/Yari


----------



## morph4me (Jul 6, 2007)

Correct,

Trainging in a hakama takes a little getting used to 

The next person had diffulties learning the forward roll.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 6, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Correct,
> 
> The next person had diffulties learning the forward roll.


 
True---and that goes for both me and my mom. Neither of us had ever been athletic and I could barely even do a sommersault (sp?) much less a real forward roll. We both sported matching bruises on both shoulders (since we kept landing on them) for quite a while.

The next person has gone to at least one Aikido seminar out-of-state.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep, done it twice for 4 days each and even got to meet Morph on the last one.

The next person really understands that they'll never know everything there is to know about aikido.


----------



## ejaazi (Jul 7, 2007)

True.

The next person is afraid of the koshinage throw.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 7, 2007)

ejaazi said:


> True.
> 
> The next person is afraid of the koshinage throw.


 
True---Only because I never really got the whole breakfall thing down and we rarely do that technique.

The next person owns several Aikido books.

Robyn


----------



## morph4me (Jul 7, 2007)

True

The next person came to aikido from a hard style


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 7, 2007)

True.  I came to aikido from kempo.

The next aikido-ka is/hopes to pass the art on to a new generation of aikido-ka.


----------



## Yari (Jul 9, 2007)

True

I the next person has been to japan to pratice Aikido

/Yari


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 11, 2007)

Yari said:


> True
> 
> I the next person has been to japan to pratice Aikido
> 
> /Yari


 
False--although I'd love to go to Japan to do that. (A guy who used to go to our dojo went to Japan for a year to do that.)

The next person currently practices another art besides Aikido (cross-training).

Robyn :asian:


----------



## ejaazi (Jul 12, 2007)

False.

The next person had landed on their Instructor's foot after being thrown.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 12, 2007)

ejaazi said:


> False.
> 
> The next person had landed on their Instructor's foot after being thrown.


No, but I've landed on my own...er, well, never mind!:ultracool

The next person has been injured by the kote gaeshi throw.


----------



## ejaazi (Jul 12, 2007)

False.

The next person has been to a least 2 seminars this year.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 13, 2007)

True

The next person has had sensei demonstrate a particularly uncomfortable technique on them and had someone ask " can I see that again?"


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 13, 2007)

morph4me said:


> True
> 
> The next person has had sensei demonstrate a particularly uncomfortable technique on them and had someone ask " can I see that again?"


 
TRUE! Just a couple of weeks ago, but sensei is always very careful with me and knows how much I can take. Also, the guy who asked to "see it again" and I are friends and I wouldn't be surprised if he did it on purpose. But hey, I've done it to him. :uhyeah:

The next person practices the jo kata at least once a week.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## ejaazi (Jul 13, 2007)

False - I use to, but I'm learning a different system now.



The next person wears their gi to class.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 14, 2007)

ejaazi said:


> The next person wears their gi to class.


 
True--Everything except the jacket and belt since we go from our house to straight there.

The next person has developed interest in the Japanese culture since they began studying Aikido.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## ejaazi (Jul 15, 2007)

False - I was already interested, since I went to Japan in 1983.



The next person shows no sign of an injury during class, even though they have one.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 15, 2007)

TRUE! Some times. Cuong Nhu includes some Aikido techniques (there is more conceptual then technical). When we do Aikido, I tend to go home with sore wrists (side effect of missing cartiladge). But like I'll ever admit that in class.

The next poster has trained in a Chinese Art.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 16, 2007)

False...or true depending on how you view the history of kempo.  
The sore wrists are more than a side effect of missing cartilage.  It's a side effect of aikido in general.  One of the things I always warn folks about when they come into the dojo to ask about aikido training is that for the first month or so they'll have sore wrists and elbows but that eventually it passes...not really, you just get use to it.

The next person forgot to take their obi to class once and had to wear a white belt during the class.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 16, 2007)

False, sorta. I forgot it at a differnit school that we half train with (long story), my Sensei was going back a few days latter, and he grabbed it for me. Not made that mistake since.

And I know that it's a product of Aikido in general, but I mean with how bad I got it. Do Aikido for three years, and still go home on a semi-regular basis with really stiff wrists for about an hour. It's the missing cartialdge.

The next person to post is allergic to coconut, just kidding. The next person has given themself a kick butt name, to make him/herself seem scarrier.


----------



## ejaazi (Jul 17, 2007)

False


The next person has missed the last 3 classes.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 17, 2007)

ejaazi said:


> False
> 
> 
> The next person has missed the last 3 classes.


 
False-- The next person doesn't miss a single class even if they have a bad cold or are sick (shame on you to spread the germs!)

Robyn


----------



## charyuop (Jul 17, 2007)

False. As a matter of fact I skipped a class one day that I had a sore throat and thought I was getting the flue. One of my dojo mate had just had a baby and didn't want to pass it to the baby indirectly.


The next person at his/her free style practice didn't manage to carry out a complete technique, but barely managed to defend him/herself.


----------



## charyuop (Jul 17, 2007)

False. As a matter of fact I skipped a class one day that I had a sore throat and thought I was getting the flue. One of my dojo mate had just had a baby and didn't want to pass it to the baby indirectly.


The next person at his/her first free style practice didn't manage to carry out a complete technique, but barely managed to defend him/herself.

Edit. I had forgotten a word and the edit option won't show...sorry.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 20, 2007)

charyuop said:


> The next person at his/her first free style practice didn't manage to carry out a complete technique, but barely managed to defend him/herself.
> 
> Edit. I had forgotten a word and the edit option won't show...sorry.


 
False---For my FIRST Randori, I was so flustered that my mind went blank and I got myself backed in a corner. Couldn't do anything! Now, if I can't get a technique to work (depending on what uke does), then I try to blend with what uke gives me and change into anything that works.

The next person had something embarrassing happen to them in class that made sensei and the rest of the class laugh. (And will hopefully share the story! )

Robyn


----------



## ejaazi (Jul 25, 2007)

True - but I'll never tell!

The next person keeps a small towel inside of their gi to wipe the sweat off on those really hot days.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 26, 2007)

False, but good idea 

The next person has been surprised by their partner attacking faster than expected and did a technique a little too hard


----------



## charyuop (Jul 26, 2007)

False. Usually I am the one that carries out the attack fast, above all to my Sensei, and I receive a technique pretty hard.


The next person while doing a jo kata or subari accidentally wacked the Aikidoka practicing next to him/her.


----------



## Yari (Jul 30, 2007)

true

But not hard.

The next Aikidoka has washed their Gi(or dried it) and have it become too small....

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 30, 2007)

False, I always buy my gi 1/2 size larger than I need then intentionally shrink it to fit.

The next aikido-ka has sweated so hard during class that the dye in their obi has faded onto their gi.


----------



## Yari (Aug 2, 2007)

False, even though I do sweat a lot

The next person has tried to do "aikido" movements that were shown in a MA movie (like Steven Segals or the likes) in class.

/yari


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 3, 2007)

Yari said:


> The next person has tried to do "aikido" movements that were shown in a MA movie (like Steven Segals or the likes) in class.
> 
> /yari


 
False for the most part. In the past I have tried to do techniques that I know I'm not good at smoothly and in a way that "looks extra cool". I would always get stuck partway through. Now I just worry about getting it right.

The next person has named or would like to name a pet after an Aikido technique or termanology (like Koshi, Irimi, etc.).

Robyn :asian:


----------



## ejaazi (Aug 3, 2007)

False

The next person bought a blue hakama, didn't wash it, and bled all over the mat and on their partners gi's!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 3, 2007)

False.  But *I *have bled all over my gi before.

The next aikido-ka looks at testing for the next rank not as a promotion in grade but as just a chance to play with new techniques.


----------



## ejaazi (Aug 6, 2007)

False - I still view it as another new beginning.

The next person loves to train but hates to test.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 6, 2007)

True

rank isn't important to me, I love to learn.

The next person has been injured, and gone back before they should have, because it was harder not to train than to train injured.


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 6, 2007)

morph4me said:


> The next person has been injured, and gone back before they should have, because it was harder not to train than to train injured.


 
True--I gave myself a minor concussion and got up after a minute and thought I was okay to continue. I got really dizzy and ended up sitting out (like I should have right away). I rested for several days and then tried to participate in the next class thinking I can just "take it easy". That didn't work either. I learned I had to just sit out and suffer while recovering--wasn't worth causing worse damage. 

The next person is now close friends with their sensei.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Yari (Aug 7, 2007)

False (and true)

Have had many different sensei over the years, some of them have become close friend, som were friends before I started, others are just senseis......

The next person has written their name in kanji on evething they could get their hands on.

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 7, 2007)

False.  My handwriting in english is bad enough that my signature already looks like it's in kanji.

The next aikido-ka has met someone from MT in person.


----------



## ejaazi (Aug 8, 2007)

True - we train at the same dojo.

The next aikidoka loves to drive to the dojo in the winter time with their car windows rolled down!


----------



## Yari (Aug 10, 2007)

False

The next person always takes his Gi with him om vacations, just in case.....

/Yari


----------



## morph4me (Aug 10, 2007)

False,

My wife would not really appreciate that.

The next Aikidoka has stepped into the doorway of a room and bowed before entering, to the amusement of the people there.


----------



## Yari (Aug 10, 2007)

False

The next Aikidoka "hits" his hakama when sitting down, even if he's not wearing them.

/yari


----------



## Budo_NJ (Aug 10, 2007)

False. I don't wear a hakama (yet).

The next person has torn-up their knees doing too much suwari-waza.


----------



## ejaazi (Aug 11, 2007)

True - once during a weekend long seminar.


The person below me wishes their dojo had air conditioning in the summer.


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 16, 2007)

ejaazi said:


> The person below me wishes their dojo had air conditioning in the summer.


 
False--we have air conditioning which we are all very thankful for and have to use most of the year. Sometimes we wish it would cool faster though. 

The next person has at least one pillar (or post) in the center of their dojo (or at one they trained at before) and has accidentally been thrown or threw somebody else into it.

Robyn


----------



## ejaazi (Aug 18, 2007)

In order to make the thread a little more interesting, I started a new one in the General Martial Arts talk section. We can still play here as Aikidoka, but I thought it would be nice to share with everyone.


----------



## charyuop (Aug 18, 2007)

False, I train in a garage dojo and a pillar in the middle of a garage is not a good idea hee hee.

The next person started slightly bowing to people when thanking them for something even if out of dojo and not Aikidoka (I do it LOL).


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 20, 2007)

charyuop said:


> False, I train in a garage dojo and a pillar in the middle of a garage is not a good idea hee hee.
> 
> The next person started slightly bowing to people when thanking them for something even if out of dojo and not Aikidoka (I do it LOL).


 
True--I still do that on occasions. Even if I'm talking to someone on the phone! 

The next person can do really impressive breakfalls with no fear!

Robyn :ultracool


----------



## morph4me (Aug 21, 2007)

True,

I am truly impressive and awesome to behold :uhyeah:. A good high breakfall is like going to the chiropractor, striaghtens me out.

The next person has been to seminars given by instructors ouside their primary style.


----------



## ejaazi (Aug 21, 2007)

True - I go to as many as I can.

The next aikidoka sleeps with their weapons.


----------



## Yari (Aug 22, 2007)

Some of them are under my bed, does that count?

But I would say false, since I don't "sleep" with them ;-)

The next Aikidoka does aikido when dancing.


/yari


----------



## charyuop (Aug 22, 2007)

False I am a terrible dancer...as well as terrible Aikidoka tho LOL.

The next person has a young kid and has fan in playing with him/her by redirecting the kid while he/she runs around the house (I did it while shopping at wal-mart LOL all people looking at me).


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 22, 2007)

True!  and I do the same with my dog.

The next aikido-ka prefers to teach children rather than adults.


----------

